# Scaredy Cat



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

When I got home from work today my cat was excited to see me as usual. He usually sits behind my head on the couch while I eat, by jumping on the couch arm and then the back of the couch.

There is a 3 legged side table beside the couch, and in addition to the water fountain/chimes (sans water thank god) I had some stacked change there as well and a couple DVDs. When he jumped onto the back today his foot slipped and he knocked over the side table.

He scared himself SO bad he hid behind the couch (his no one can find me spot) for TWO AND A HALF HOURS! I had to turn the TV off for him to come out (so it was completely quiet). Poor guy. He's still a bit jumpy.


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Wow! That poor guy must spook easily. My kitten spooks easy also but not for that long. Well I hope you gave the cat a lot of love after that lol. poor cat. Have a good day ! 

-Randy


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe sounds like one of my cats Twinkie. He is the scaredy cat out of the 2, but I dont think he would stay hidden and scared that long unless he just is comfortable in there or if it was a really loud and hard bang, hehe. I didnt know the meaning of scaredy cat until I got these cats


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ooooh! Poor kitty! I'm sorry, but I'm laughing...it sounded so funny. I am sorry he scared himself for so long, though. He must have really crashed everything hard/loud.


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

awwwwwwwww  poor baby!I have 2 that are easily spooked and it is funny but you fel so bad for them at the same time!Just yesterday my Nemo jumped off the end of y bed and when he landed he hit the top of the chest and made the stuff on it fall down,he bolted under the bed for a few hours!!!lol poor baby I finally coaxed him out with treats!!


----------

